# Im in need of a Hairdresser!!!!!!



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

I dont know if anyone can help, i have only been here for a month and need a hairdresser soon. Either someone who is private (home hairdresser) or a reasonably priced place??? Places i have been told about are VERY expensive. I am in need of foils and trim.

Really hope someone can help me???

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are plenty of reasonably priced hairdressers around. I suggest you go to Juan Salon in JLT (indigo Tower) as he is very good and not at all pricey.

04 438 9570 or 055-7872260

-


----------

